# When do you think uber will remove its mask mandate?



## DontGoToPaterson (Mar 15, 2019)

Anytime soon?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Bring back the pools!!!!!


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Uber doesn't control the mask mandate in my market. The local city/provincial lawmakers do.

Your's is probably the same.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Bring back the pools!!!!!


Pox on you for saying that......


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

SHalester said:


> Pox on you for saying that......


I ran an hour long pool one day that had
7 passengers and took an hour.
It was on a $5 surge and i made $58ish
7 rides also goes a long way with the current
M-T quest promo of $320 for 80 rides. 
Tell your wife you just wanna drive a little bit
I was able to drive 1 day a week and 
still get all the cheese..


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Just got this today:


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Until the mask requirement for all public transit and airplane travel is relaxed, I'm willing to bet the rideshare companies will follow that lead. We're essentially operating miniature buses transporting random individuals all day, so whatever city buses are doing, rideshare drivers will be expected to do the same.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

What mask mandate?
If pax & rider are void of a *PROPERLY* worn N-95 or better, then any mask-mandate is a waste of your breath.
And what about the _“at least 6-foot social distancing” _rule the CDC was pushing, did Uber ever GAF about that “science,” or is it assumed drivers are picking up paxholes in super-stretch limousines?
_“Oh, oh, don’t carry a nasty weapon to protect yourself from violent paxholes, but carry your nasty fake-ass loose-fitting poly-cotton mask so you can pretend to protect yourself from that diseased paxhole who’s breathing on your neck!!”_
LOL, Uber can kiss my unmasked ass. How’s that for a mandate?
🖕🤠🖕


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Guber Uber’s Mr. with agree I.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

TobyD said:


> Guber Uber’s Mr. with agree I.


Much very you thank.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Much very you thank.


R u 2 doped up right now?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

#1husler said:


> R u 2 doped up right now?


Now doped up R u 2?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Room get you both


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

ANT 7 said:


> Uber doesn't control the mask mandate in my market. The local city/provincial lawmakers do.
> 
> Your's is probably the same.


Lawmakers publish guidelines . Companies enact their own policies .


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm quite enjoying the mask mandate and hope it never goes away

Most of my pax prior to covid were ugly people. Now they are ugly mask wearing people who can not see my scowl.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

TobyD said:


> Guber Uber’s Mr. with agree I.


this is graded C-.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

DontGoToPaterson said:


> Anytime soon?


Hopefully never. The removal of the pax from the front seat has been a blessing for the drivers. The only good change Lyft and Uber has made for the driver.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

SHalester said:


> this is graded C-.


C-??? I worked hard on that one! I had to say it in my head forwards 6 times to get it to work right! 😀


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

ANT 7 said:


> Uber doesn't control the mask mandate in my market. The local city/provincial lawmakers do.
> 
> Your's is probably the same.


Wrong. The local city/provincial lawmakers can't deactivate you. Uber and Lyft can.

Texas is 100% open but we still have to wear these stupid masks while driving. I've had more passengers not wearing them lately. But if a pax gets in wearing a mask, I put mine on so I won't be reported.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

I still don't understand what the big deal is about wearing a mask. Do people cry about civil liberties when they were told they have to wear a seatbelt or a motorcycle helmet? How about child seats?

The government restricts people in so many different ways, I don't know why they pick on this.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Uberchampion said:


> I still don't understand what the big deal is about wearing a mask. Do people cry about civil liberties when they were told they have to wear a seatbelt or a motorcycle helmet? How about child seats?


Those laws were mandated at a time in American history when grown adults behaved as such. Now, it is fashionable to act like a spoiled child throwing a tantrum in a toy store, because their frightened little brain knows no other reaction.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Uberchampion said:


> Do people cry about civil liberties when they were told they have to wear a seatbelt or a motorcycle helmet?


They did for years. I heard all of the excuses. ("I'll be trapped in my vehicle and not able to get out in a fiery crash!!")

The insurance companies were the ones who finally made it stick. Plus having the police write you a ticket for it, if they pulled you over for something else.

None of those excuses made any more sense than the ones today do about masks.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

DontGoToPaterson said:


> Anytime soon?


Next year. Maybe.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

In my area I'm getting more and more pax not wearing a mask, citing CDC guidelines. I'm way beyond being worried about getting Covid, vaccinated this year and had Covid last year, so I'm not going to push the issue. It is nice to have that in your toolbox though.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Uberchampion said:


> I still don't understand what the big deal is about wearing a mask. Do people cry about civil liberties when they were told they have to wear a seatbelt or a motorcycle helmet? How about child seats?
> 
> The government restricts people in so many different ways, I don't know why they pick on this.


Mask usage has all sorts of undesirable side effects. Daily usage can cause acne, irritation, allergic reactions, headaches or even anxiety. People susceptible to claustrophobia can be triggered by masks. People wearing glasses often experience mask fog. Masks are a problem for women wearing make up. Behavioral issues in children such as autism are often antagonized by masks. Face masks make breathing more difficult. For people with COPD, face masks are in fact intolerable to wear as they worsen their breathlessness The quality and the volume of speech between two people wearing masks is considerably compromised. Wearing a face mask causes people to touch their face and eyes more often, which actually defeats the purpose of wearing the mask.

For all these reasons the public has complained about masks. And most of these complaints have fallen on deaf ears in the pro-mask crowd.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Coachman said:


> Mask usage has all sorts of undesirable side effects.


Airbag deployments cause broken bones and massive facial injuries. Using your logic, airbags should be banned in all vehicles because it's better to just die in an auto crash than to suffer a broken nose.


----------



## ubermikeo (Feb 10, 2021)

?man masked that was Who


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Loser uber will release info like . Please follow your states mask laws . Meaning if there not required no need to wear and so on. .Uber will protect them self from being sued . Also uber will continue slashing your pay. 
And finally you will be forced to quit after you car is run down . You wont get approved for a new car your a driver . 
Also you wont have money .


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

_I will not go down under the ground
’Cause somebody tells me that death’s coming around
An’ I will not carry myself down to die
When I go to my grave my head will be high
Let me die in my footsteps
Before I go down under the ground

There’s been rumors of war and wars that have been
The meaning of life has been lost in the wind
And some people thinking that the end is close by
’Stead of learning to live they are learning to die
Let me die in my footsteps
Before I go down under the ground

I don’t know if I’m smart but I think I can see
When someone is pulling the wool over me
And if this war comes and death’s all around
Let me die on this land ’fore I die underground
Let me die in my footsteps
Before I go down under the ground _

*Covid cultists can all go burn in hell!*


----------



## Respect_the_ant (Sep 27, 2019)

Uberchampion said:


> I'm quite enjoying the mask mandate and hope it never goes away
> 
> Most of my pax prior to covid were ugly people. Now they are ugly mask wearing people who can not see my scowl.


Yes! I do the exact same thing. I trash talk under my mask when I see an idiot taking their sweet time or stumbling towards the car. I mean seriously how many times do you have to look down on your phone and look up to confirm that I am your driver and this is the correct license plate? I usually make crude comments, if they only they knew. At least the masks cover their awful stank breath! Ugh!!! LOL 😀😜👎


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Coachman said:


> Mask usage has all sorts of undesirable side effects.


Yeah, I've heard all those excuses.

And that's exactly what they are. Excuses.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

bone-aching-work said:


> _I will not go down under the ground
> ’Cause somebody tells me that death’s coming around
> An’ I will not carry myself down to die
> When I go to my grave my head will be high
> ...


I'll stop wearing my mask;

In the year 2025
If Man is still alive
If women can survive


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Judge and Jury said:


> I'll stop wearing my mask;
> 
> In the year 2025
> If Man is still alive
> If women can survive


I can see deactivation in your immediate future . Don’t ask me why, please.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

UberPotomac said:


> I can see deactivation in your immediate future . Don’t ask me why, please.


Lol.

I like paraphrasing old songs. This one from Zager and Evans. You should listen to the song and then read the lyrics.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Yeah, I've heard all those excuses.
> 
> And that's exactly what they are. Excuses.


My biggest problem with the masks is bolting them to my skull before entering the restaurant and unbolting it after the delivery.

Rinse and repeat throughout the day.

What a hassle.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Judge and Jury said:


> My biggest problem with the masks is bolting them to my skull before entering the restaurant and unbolting it after the delivery.
> 
> Rinse and repeat throughout the day.
> 
> What a hassle.


Well, I would agree that it doesn't make a lot of sense how many restaurants have been operating.

On the other hand, unless you're actually using hardware, I don't see the problem with putting a mask on and taking it off. I'm tempted to ask what basic life activities you have trouble with, but nahhh.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

If masks somehow shot bullets and were effective at intimidating minorities, virtually every anti-masker I know would be wearing one 24/7. But, since all they do is mitigate the spread of disease, they're somehow a tool of Bill Gates to keep all of society under his thumb.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

rkozy said:


> But, since all they do is mitigate the spread of disease, they're somehow a tool of Bill Gates to keep all of society under his thumb.


You forgot the part about getting your pets, errrr, I mean your immediate family microchipped.

It's amazing to me the amount of imagination some of those folks have.

Why Bill Gates would be interested in returning me to my immediate family, I've never understood.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Why Bill Gates would be interested in returning me to my immediate family, I've never understood.


Bill Gates has much more pressing issues in his personal life at the moment. I'm pretty sure keeping dibs on a bunch of Uber drivers is not high on Mr. Gates' to-do list. Now, or in the future.

I can appreciate somebody not wanting to get vaccinated because of the "preliminary" nature of this vaccine. It's a bit scary to have any substance injected into your veins, especially since this disease is relatively new to science. So, for people who are skittish about that, I completely understand the apprehension.

What I cannot buy is all this Q'Anon sci-fi bullshit about vaccines altering your DNA and making you vote straight-ticket Democrat once you get one. There isn't the slightest particle of evidence which suggests that outcome is even remotely possible. Trump admitted to getting the vaccine back in January. I don't see him changing shape, or suddenly backing Nancy Pelosi's agenda in the House.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

rkozy said:


> I can appreciate somebody not wanting to get vaccinated because of the "preliminary" nature of this vaccine.


Not me. I don't accept the argument from folks like that. Because if you want the poster child for something thats not tested long term, that's the covid virus itself!

People hiding their heads in the sand and praying not to get infected are currently our biggest pandemic problem.

Second biggest problem is trying to get people vaccinated in places like India. The vaccine and manpower problems there make it an ideal place for new mutations to arise.

SO FAR, those mutations are still effectively handled by the vaccines that have received emergency approval. We're in a race against time in that regard, but we don't know when the opposition is going to come out with a new, more effective game-changing bug.




rkozy said:


> What I cannot buy is all this Q'Anon sci-fi bullshit about vaccines altering your DNA and making you vote straight-ticket Democrat once you get one. There isn't the slightest particle of evidence which suggests that outcome is even remotely possible.


What astonishes me is how gullible people have turned out to be. The latest stuff from the Q BS-ers is just as crazy as the idea of a particular politician running a cannibalistic child sex ring from the non-existent basement of a pizza parlor.


----------



## uberpm2021 (May 24, 2021)

rkozy said:


> Airbag deployments cause broken bones and massive facial injuries. Using your logic, airbags should be banned in all vehicles because it's better to just die in an auto crash than to suffer a broken nose.


Airbags are there in case of an emergency. The equivalent to masks would be carrying a mask in your glove box for when you need to go into a crowded area. We don't drive around with our airbags deployed. With your logic, we should just keep our airbags deployed nonstop.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

uberpm2021 said:


> We don't drive around with our airbags deployed. With your logic, we should just keep our airbags deployed nonstop.


Unless you intentionally deactivate your air bags, you are always driving around with them deployed. They are activated in the factory by the manufacturer to mitigate injury in the event of a collision, just as masks are meant to mitigate the spread of COVID-19.

Since you are being deliberately obtuse, however, seat belts are another legal example of the same function. Seat belts constrain an individual's free movement, but mitigate injury when a collision occurs. The idea that people have absolute freedom to harm themselves or others by not utilizing accepted safety devices because they're deemed inconvenient by the user has no bearing in fact.

Uber and Lyft have decided that masks are a safety requirement for its drivers and passengers. If you don't like following their rules, don't expect to last very long on the platform.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Democrats Wearing Binkies To Wean Themselves Off Masks



Democrats Wearing Binkies To Wean Themselves Off Masks


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

'They Will Never Take The Precious From Us!' Hisses Democrat Tightly Clutching Mask



'They Will Never Take The Precious From Us!' Hisses Democrat Tightly Clutching Mask


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

DontGoToPaterson said:


> Anytime soon?


Here's my two cents: keep the mask mandate, get rid of @SHalester instead. Problem solved!


----------



## ScottyRock86 (May 27, 2021)

DontGoToPaterson said:


> Anytime soon?


Hopefully soon!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

rkozy said:


> Bill Gates has much more pressing issues in his personal life at the moment. I'm pretty sure keeping dibs on a bunch of Uber drivers is not high on Mr. Gates' to-do list. Now, or in the future.
> 
> I can appreciate somebody not wanting to get vaccinated because of the "preliminary" nature of this vaccine. It's a bit scary to have any substance injected into your veins, especially since this disease is relatively new to science. So, for people who are skittish about that, I completely understand the apprehension.
> 
> What I cannot buy is all this Q'Anon sci-fi bullshit about vaccines altering your DNA and making you vote straight-ticket Democrat once you get one. There isn't the slightest particle of evidence which suggests that outcome is even remotely possible. Trump admitted to getting the vaccine back in January. I don't see him changing shape, or suddenly backing Nancy Pelosi's agenda in the House.


Hahahaha!! 

Yeah. The wacky conspiracy theories are out of control the past two years.


----------



## Aw Jeez (Jul 13, 2015)

I noticed that as of today (Friday, 5/28/21) here in my town, I no longer get a reminder that masks are mandatory when I sign on to either the Uber or Lyft app. Uber used to make me take pic of myself wearing the mask - that's gone. Lyft's warning to wear a mask is also gone. Is this just a Florida thing? Or are any of you in other states noticing a shift in policy?


----------



## foreverct (May 4, 2020)

rkozy said:


> If masks somehow shot bullets and were effective at intimidating minorities, virtually every anti-masker I know would be wearing one 24/7. But, since all they do is mitigate the spread of disease, they're somehow a tool of Bill Gates to keep all of society under his thumb.


There were probably hundreds of drivers that have lost their uber income because of fake mask complaints. The mask thing was just another minefield for us to step thru that has a quickly diminishing returns as herd immunity is a thing.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

No longer is Uber asking me to take a mask photograph every time. It does ask me some times. Other times it just has me acknowledge a mask message. In the Capital of Your Nation, most strictures will be lifted by 11 June. Masks are still required, however, on METRO, METRObus, other busses, Uber/Lyft/VIA and taxicabs.





SHalester said:


> Pox on you for saying that......


There are two ways to make POOL pay. @25rides7daysaweek describes one _infra_. The other is cover one or two; shuffle at least two.



25rides7daysaweek said:


> I ran an hour long pool one day that had
> 7 passengers and took an hour.
> It was on a $5 surge and i made $58ish
> 7 rides also goes a long way with the current
> M-T quest promo of $320 for 80 rides.






rkozy said:


> We're essentially operating miniature buses transporting random individuals all day, so whatever city buses are doing, rideshare drivers will be expected to do the same.


If you consider the garbage that Uber pays, that description is more accurate than many would care to admit.



*Q: *


Uberchampion said:


> Do people cry about civil liberties when they were told they have to wear a seatbelt or a motorcycle helmet?


*A: *Yes.





Christinebitg said:


> They did for years.


Some of us still do.





Coachman said:


> Daily usage can cause acne











Coachman said:


> People wearing glasses often experience mask fog.


This is _soooooooooooooooooooooo_ annoying.



Coachman said:


> Masks are a problem for women wearing make up.


Girlfriend uses more than a little makeup. She also uses her mask.




rkozy said:


> What I cannot buy is all this Q'Anon sci-fi bullshit about vaccines altering your DNA and making you vote straight-ticket Democrat once you get one.


Whew!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got both of mine and was worried _precisely_ about this. I had thought that it was true because I had read it on the internet. I guess that the real test for me will be the 2022 mid term general elections here.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Mask requirements are more of a political statement than safety oriented at this point. UBER is an ultra left organization. The stupidity of so many people that I see in my area who are still wearing masks indoors and outdoors is mind boggling. It is literally 90%
Many actually are doing it because they don't want to be labeled as conservatives. I live in a DEEP blue state. 
I can't even articulate how insane that is.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Much very you thank.


.much very you Thank


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Well, I would agree that it doesn't make a lot of sense how many restaurants have been operating.
> 
> On the other hand, unless you're actually using hardware, I don't see the problem with putting a mask on and taking it off. I'm tempted to ask what basic life activities you have trouble with, but nahhh.


And from the peanut gallery, Dr Scott Gottlieb now thinks it is ridiculous to mask outside in the summer due to heat stroke risks.

as we all know, heat stroke took a year off so COVID could have 2020.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Not me. I don't accept the argument from folks like that. Because if you want the poster child for something thats not tested long term, that's the covid virus itself!
> 
> People hiding their heads in the sand and praying not to get infected are currently our biggest pandemic problem.
> 
> ...


@Christinebitg You May have seen me supporting you in other threads so please don’t view this as trolling.

we have a virus dangerous to some population groups. Polio was a similar virus.

we all get the polio vaccine, but only after numerous mis-steps that had devastating results.

two different attempts(separated by a decade) to test the vaccine on children were tragic. Children died and were permanently damaged.

being prudent does not make a person “anti-vaccine”.

no need to rehash all the govt & health care hypocrisies. Finally, in the absence of a clear enemy, the media has started to reveal the misinformation.

by the end of this year there will be dozens of books and studies explaining our departure from tried and true practices in favor of fear porn.

UK COVID scientists are the first to come clean regarding the intentional fear that was spread in an effort to force compliance Hours after their statement the investigation into the fear campaign was declared.

The vaccines may be perfectly fine. That doesn’t give the govt the right to discriminate against people that have learned not to trust them.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Aw Jeez said:


> I noticed that as of today (Friday, 5/28/21) here in my town, I no longer get a reminder that masks are mandatory when I sign on to either the Uber or Lyft app. Uber used to make me take pic of myself wearing the mask - that's gone. Lyft's warning to wear a mask is also gone. Is this just a Florida thing? Or are any of you in other states noticing a shift in policy?


Here in Lastachusetts, tourism is picking up fast and all the visitors don’t understand why we are still dealing with last year’s problem.

‘many travelers from “free” states are not traveling with face diapers anymore.
Cue a summer of low ratings, lower tips, and many more false accusations.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The other is cover one or two; shuffle at least two.


sorry, I'm still a no pool. And if that silly 5/10 comes to my market I'll accept the first ping and go offline immediately. 

I came as close to a shuffle as I could. AS usual the first pool PU is no problem, it's the 2nd that is a pain and always goes wrong. Not sure if pax messed up the address or NAV was having a day, but ended up canceling with can't find pax. Odd thing, it never counted as a 'cancel'; must be a pool thing. 

I just know I hate them and very glad they ain't back........yet......... I think pool and front seat will come back to together.....


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SHalester said:


> Odd thing, it never counted as a 'cancel'; must be a pool thing.


When POOL went out here, Uber was still paying the full no-show fee on "legitimate" cancellations. Lyft had long since stopped paying the cancel fee on no-shows on Shared, which is why I do not accept Shared.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> @Christinebitg You May have seen me supporting you in other threads so please don’t view this as trolling.
> 
> we have a virus dangerous to some population groups. Polio was a similar virus.
> 
> ...


I get not trusting the government. That's one of the reasons I'm a supporter of the 2nd Amendment. I don't carry, but in many situations I'm relying on the fact that my Significant Other usually does.

Misinformation does happen. But in this case, the safety of the vaccines has been intensely studied. So much caution, in fact, that vaccine approvals have gotten held up when the frequency of side effects has been equal to what's experienced in the general population. (J&J's vaccine just a couple of months ago.)

Yes, it's not possible to test for the 5 or 10 year effects in the span of a year. However, if you really want to compare risks, the appropriate comparison is not against doing nothing -- rather, the base case is what happens when a person gets infected by the covid virus (completely untested except by pandemic experiences) multiplied by the probability of getting infected by the covid virus.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> I get not trusting the government. That's one of the reasons I'm a supporter of the 2nd Amendment. I don't carry, but in many situations I'm relying on the fact that my Significant Other usually does.
> 
> Misinformation does happen. But in this case, the safety of the vaccines has been intensely studied. So much caution, in fact, that vaccine approvals have gotten held up when the frequency of side effects has been equal to what's experienced in the general population. (J&J's vaccine just a couple of months ago.)
> 
> Yes, it's not possible to test for the 5 or 10 year effects in the span of a year. However, if you really want to compare risks, the appropriate comparison is not against doing nothing -- rather, the base case is what happens when a person gets infected by the covid virus (completely untested except by pandemic experiences) multiplied by the probability of getting infected by the covid virus.


I didn’t understand your last paragraph. Will you rephrase so I can try to understand?

a teacher once told me a good litmus test for some situations is the neighbor principle. Are you comfortable with your brand new neighbors making this important decision for your family? The teacher reminded me that every politician is someone’s neighbor.

Do you think it is reasonable for your neighbor to tell your child directly, the child should demand vaccine injections from their parents as soon as possible?

Do you think it is reasonable that your doctor/neighbor tells your pregnant daughter that “we don’t know if the vaccine is harmful to pregnancy, but we know COVID can be, so go get vaccinated while pregnant”.

Those are actually statements this week from Rachael Wollensky and Anthony Fauci respectively.

it is time to admit there are people you have deceived us and regardless of good intentions, they cannot be trusted with our futures.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Aw Jeez said:


> I noticed that as of today (Friday, 5/28/21) here in my town, I no longer get a reminder that masks are mandatory when I sign on to either the Uber or Lyft app. Uber used to make me take pic of myself wearing the mask - that's gone. Lyft's warning to wear a mask is also gone. Is this just a Florida thing? Or are any of you in other states noticing a shift in policy?


Depends on your market.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Uberchampion said:


> I still don't understand what the big deal is about wearing a mask. Do people cry about civil liberties when they were told they have to wear a seatbelt or a motorcycle helmet? How about child seats?
> 
> The government restricts people in so many different ways, I don't know why they pick on this.


Because their former cult leader had a problem with it and subsequently brainwashed his followers into thinking it was an issue of freedom vs health


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Aw Jeez said:


> I noticed that as of today (Friday, 5/28/21) here in my town, I no longer get a reminder that masks are mandatory when I sign on to either the Uber or Lyft app. Uber used to make me take pic of myself wearing the mask - that's gone. Lyft's warning to wear a mask is also gone. Is this just a Florida thing? Or are any of you in other states noticing a shift in policy?


Just stop your whining and wear the damn mask!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> I didn’t understand your last paragraph. Will you rephrase so I can try to understand?


"it's not possible to test for the 5 or 10 year effects in the span of a year."

It is not possible to anticipate all of the potential outcomes that could occur in a 10 year period of time. That doesn't mean we have to wait for an entire generation to get old and pass away from natural causes before we put new advances into practice.

"the base case is what happens when a person gets infected by the covid virus (completely untested except by pandemic experiences) multiplied by the probability of getting infected by the covid virus."

A vaccine doesn't have to have a better outcome than nothing happening. It has to have a better outcome than taking the risk of getting infected by the covid virus, and the things that can result from that.



Diamondraider said:


> Do you think it is reasonable for your neighbor to tell your child directly, the child should demand vaccine injections from their parents as soon as possible?


Is it appropriate for parents to prevent their children from getting vaccinated, because of the parents' political beliefs? And what happens when the two parents disagree?



Diamondraider said:


> Those are actually statements this week from Rachael Wollensky and Anthony Fauci respectively.


I understand that Fauci is a medical person. Whether he's qualified to make decisions like you're mentioning is not my concern. His priority is to get as many people vaccinated as possible. That may not necessarily be my priority or your priority.

I have been (and still am) opposed to any of the so-called "lock-downs." However, I am also opposed to people doing stupid things, like not taking reasonable precautions.

Your Mileage May Vary.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> Because their former current cult leader had a problem with it and subsequently brainwashed his followers into thinking it was an issue of freedom vs health


Fixed It For You


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Just stop your whining and wear the damn mask!


Mask up mann!


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

#1husler said:


> Mask up mann!


Yeah! You got that @SHalester?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> You got that @SHalester?


Yes, sir. I got it.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

For all you folks looking for the studies proving masks don’t work, please see Dr Fauci’s emails just released. His office has 9 RCT’s demonstrating masks will not affect the virus tra mission. 

Game. Set. Match.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> His office has 9 RCT’s demonstrating masks will not affect the virus tra mission.
> 
> Game. Set. Match.


Yeah, baloney.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> demonstrating masks will not affect the virus tra mission.


...can you tell us what did reduce the spread? Just curious for a friend.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

For the past two days, I have received not even a message from F*ub*a*r* about a mask. It did not require a photograph, it did not even show a reminder. We have another eight days to go until the restrictions are lifted, except that masks are still required in taxicabs, Uber/Lyft/VIA cars, the subway and METTRObus.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

SHalester said:


> ...can you tell us what did reduce the spread? Just curious for a friend.


You instantly attack without burning a single carbohydrate checking to see if this is true. 


The answer to your question: NOTHING we did gets credited for reducing the spread. If anything, our ridiculous reaction to the proganda resulted in INCREASED TRANSMISSION 


But don’t listen to me. Listen to Fauci’s team of doctors that explain this with Fauci agreeing AND advising other doctors masks should be optional. 


Perhaps you are unaware that 3200 emails from Jan 2020 to June2020 were just released via FOIA. 


Time to catch up with the rest of us.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> For the past two days, I have received not even a message from F*ub*a*r* about a mask. It did not require a photograph, it did not even show a reminder. We have another eight days to go until the restrictions are lifted, except that masks are still required in taxicabs, Uber/Lyft/VIA cars, the subway and METTRObus.


The Fauci email release is causing a lot of mental anguish for folks that bought all the propaganda. 

Uber bends to the will of pax. After reading Fauci by Fauci, I have changed my opinion to “Uber will eliminate masks this summer”


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> The answer to your question: NOTHING we did gets credited for reducing the spread.


Maybe you've noticed that the spread is way down... as a result of the vaccinations!

More than half of the people in the US have gotten at least one vaccine dose. That's why the covid infections are way down. Because it's not spread when vaccinated people are exposed to the virus. Nothing more than that, and nothing less.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Maybe you've noticed that the spread is way down... as a result of the vaccinations!
> 
> More than half of the people in the US have gotten at least one vaccine dose. That's why the covid infections are way down. Because it's not spread when vaccinated people are exposed to the virus. Nothing more than that, and nothing less.


Read Dr Fauci’s emails. I fear you are still wearing blinders. 

Shouldn’t you ask yourself “why would my government give away free beer to me if I get a vaccine? How is encouraging at risk people to take a shot by offering free access to risky behavior. 


My f*cking head is spinning.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> Time to catch up with the rest of us.


You are quite sensitive. And you didn't answer the question. Can you answer it please now that your tears have dried up? 

What reduced the spread then. And what is reducing the spread, the serious illness and death rates. 

That is not an 'attack', they are questions.

If I called you a 'moron' that is an attack. See the difference?


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

SHalester said:


> You are quite sensitive. And you didn't answer the question. Can you answer it please now that your tears have dried up?
> 
> What reduced the spread then. And what is reducing the spread, the serious illness and death rates.
> 
> ...


Well sir, the answer to your question is NATURE. 

And Fauci and his team have agreed with that answer since last spring. You were played. We were all played.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> Well sir, the answer to your question is NATURE.


ok, so your opinion is the downward trend of Covid cases etc is all due to nature. Huh, now explain why the opposite is happening in other countries?

We can do this all day and you will only tie yourself in knots. Just admit the vaccines work and all this can end. 

Well, you are playing here and it's free; but you aren't very good at it.


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

Christinebitg said:


> Yeah, baloney.











Mask mandate and use efficacy in state-level COVID-19 containment


Background Containment of the COVID-19 pandemic requires evidence-based strategies to reduce transmission. Because COVID-19 can spread via respired droplets, many states have mandated mask use in public settings. Randomized control trials have not clearly demonstrated mask efficacy against...




www.medrxiv.org





Conclusions: *Mask mandates and use are not associated with slower state-level COVID-19 spread during COVID-19 growth surges.* Containment requires future research and implementation of existing efficacious strategies.



What the hell is your problem exactly? Is it an ego thing at this point? Too proud to admit you got swindled by professional hucksters? Maybe worried that you're not as smart as you thought you were?


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

The masks, the hand washing, the social distancing all contributed to slowing the spread of Covid-19. We didn't even have a typical flu season in 2020 due to the Covid-19 precautions being so effective at preventing the spread of the yearly influenza virus. Just think how bad the Covi-19 pandemic would have been in the US if we had not established the Covid-19 precautions. Deaths would have been much higher. We'll never know how much higher.

I'm vaccinated. I think everyone should get vaccinated. But if you don't want to get vaccinated then don't get vaccinated. That is your right.

My only request to those of you who refuse to get vaccinated for Covid-19 is to seriously consider getting the annual flu vaccination this year. Without all the Covid-19 precautions in place to prevent another flu season we will no doubt have an annual flu season this winter. You don't want to deal with the flu complicated by Covid-19. And let's be real here: most of us probably have the Covid-19 virus in our system and are just asymptomatic. Don't try and do battle against both Covid-19 and the flu. Get vaccinated against one or both. Please.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

SpinalCabbage said:


> And let's be real here: most of us probably have the Covid-19 virus in our system and are just asymptomatic.


Actually, that's not true. Lots of people have the fantasy that they've already had covid and so are now immune. And that they don't need to get vaccinated.

I can't tell you how many times I've heard "Well, I had a really bad cough a year ago, and so I probably had it then." All just fantasizing.

Yes, the number of actual cases was under counted, just like the death toll has been.

No, most of the people who say they think maybe they had it didn't actually have it. It's just another excuse why they shouldn't have to wear a mask or get vaccinated.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

bone-aching-work said:


> Mask mandates and use are not associated with slower state-level COVID-19 spread during COVID-19 growth surges.Containment requires future research and implementation of existing*efficacious* strategies.


Fixed It For You WITHOUT EVEN CHANGING ANY OF THE WORDS.


----------



## Aw Jeez (Jul 13, 2015)

SpinalCabbage said:


> The masks, the hand washing, the social distancing all contributed to slowing the spread of Covid-19. We didn't even have a typical flu season in 2020 due to the Covid-19 precautions being so effective at preventing the spread of the yearly influenza virus. Just think how bad the Covi-19 pandemic would have been in the US if we had not established the Covid-19 precautions. Deaths would have been much higher. We'll never know how much higher.
> 
> I'm vaccinated. I think everyone should get vaccinated. But if you don't want to get vaccinated then don't get vaccinated. That is your right.
> 
> My only request to those of you who refuse to get vaccinated for Covid-19 is to seriously consider getting the annual flu vaccination this year. Without all the Covid-19 precautions in place to prevent another flu season we will no doubt have an annual flu season this winter. You don't want to deal with the flu complicated by Covid-19. And let's be real here: most of us probably have the Covid-19 virus in our system and are just asymptomatic. Don't try and do battle against both Covid-19 and the flu. Get vaccinated against one or both. Please.



You make some interesting assumptions. You think that the death toll would have been higher if we hadn't implemented mandatory masks and lockdowns? Why is that? Because you think that more people would have gotten COVID-19 and therefore more would have died from it? Have you looked at the numbers from Sweden, where they did very little in the way of mandatory anything?

The U.S. government's strategy from the beginning was "15 Days To Slow The Spread." Notice how the goal was not to _stop_ the spread - only slow it. The virus was gonna do what the virus was gonna do. Masks and social-distancing were just pandemic theatre implemented for a number of reasons. I'm no conspiracy theorist, but if this wasn't (at least partly) a governmental exercise in behavior control, I'll eat my hat.

Look, we _know_ that the number of actual cases was undercounted, and we _know_ that the number of deaths was overcounted. So coming up with _any_ death rates is nearly impossible - except to say that the number of people who've died from COVID-19 is really, really, really small.

People try to compare COVID-19 to the flu. But the flu has been around forever. Spread the COVID-19 deaths out over, oh, five years instead of one and now tell me how much of a threat it is/was. And no, the vaccine isn't responsible for the steep decline in new COVID-19 cases - they were already on the way down. All it's done is...maybe...lower the death rate by allowing vaccinated people who get the disease to experience a less-serious case. Even if you're vaccinated, you can still GET the disease, _and_ you can still spread it. 

Here in my county of 315,000 people, they say that 33,000 residents have tested positive and 706 residents have died from COVID-19. That would put our death rate at 2.14%. But that's insane. Surely, more than 33,000 people have or have had the virus. How many more? Nobody can say, but it's "more." Five times more? Maybe. That would give us 165,000 positive people. The total number of deaths does not change, so the death rate now becomes 0.42% - not even half of one percent. (BTW, Sweden's "case fatality rate" is 1.35% if you go by the official "deaths/cases" figures.)

Now let's add to that the fact that hospitals were financially incentivized to categorize deaths as "from" COVID-19. So we had a young guy here who died in a motorcycle crash but was found to have COVID-19. And gee, whaddya know, he went in the "COVID-19" death column. Silly crap like that all over the country. 

For the last year or so, I've had about 12 people a day, five days a week get in and out of my little car. It's Florida - I don't drive around with my windows open - I don't disinfect the car after every ride. I let people sit in the front if it's three fat people (again, it's Florida and Americans are fat). I wear my mask (condition of employment), but if passengers don't want to wear a mask, I don't make a big deal about it. I don't care. Somehow...magically...miraculously(?), I haven't gotten this "deadly and contagious" virus. My roommate works at the airport, dealing with literally _hundreds_ of people per day. He hasn't caught the virus either, nor have any of his coworkers. So don't tell _me_ how bad this coronavirus disease is. The risk to society was overblown...exaggerated way beyond all reason. Do people die from COVID-19? Yes, undoubtedly. Just not very many. Not enough to justify the destruction to our economy and damage to society that we've seen.


----------



## Aw Jeez (Jul 13, 2015)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Just stop your whining and wear the damn mask!


As a matter of fact, I _do_ wear my mask, Guido, and I don't have a problem with it. It's what we call a "condition of employment," kind of like a uniform, eh? So I wear it until Uber/Lyft says I don't have to. There were two days recently when both platforms eliminated the "mask mandate" warning at log-on. But I notice that it's back again...sometimes. Sometimes Uber will let me log-on at the beginning of the day with just a push of the big blue button. Other times they'll make me take my picture with a mask on. There is no consistency at all. Weird. So I just wear it. At least the pax can't see me yawning


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Aw Jeez said:


> we _know_ that the number of deaths was overcounted.


Bullshit. The total number of deaths from all causes was significantly higher than usual. None of the conspiracy theories has given a plausible explanation for that.

The plain fact is that covid deaths have been seriously under counted.


----------



## Aw Jeez (Jul 13, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Bullshit. The total number of deaths from all causes was significantly higher than usual. None of the conspiracy theories has given a plausible explanation for that.
> 
> The plain fact is that covid deaths have been seriously under counted.


Fact? Yeah, right. We had a guy here who died in a motorcycle wreck. But had covid-19. So guess which column his death went in? 

Bullshit, eh? 

No doubt, covid-19 was responsible for plenty of deaths. Just not as many as they claim.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Aw Jeez said:


> Fact? Yeah, right. We had a guy here who died in a motorcycle wreck. But had covid-19. So guess which column his death went in?
> 
> Bullshit, eh?
> 
> No doubt, covid-19 was responsible for plenty of deaths. Just not as many as they claim.


So prove your fact.


I see this bandied about but just like voter fraud and stolen elections always accompanied by hype and hyperbole.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> I see this bandied about but just like voter fraud and stolen elections always accompanied by hype and hyperbole.


Yeah, but they've got a Trump supporter running a bunch of incompetents in a so called "audit" in Arizona. Any wonder what results he's getting paid to come up with?

And then, of course, there's Trump himself. He says he's going to be "re-instated" as President later this year. That is, if he's not institutionalized for his increasing mental illness before then.

Reuters says he made a "rare" public appearance yesterday. Any wonder why he's not showing up in public much these days?

I'm beginning to doubt whether he'll stay sufficiently sane to run in 2024.


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> What mask mandate?
> If pax & rider are void of a *PROPERLY* worn N-95 or better, then any mask-mandate is a waste of your breath.
> And what about the _“at least 6-foot social distancing” _rule the CDC was pushing, did Uber ever GAF about that “science,” or is it assumed drivers are picking up paxholes in super-stretch limousines?
> _“Oh, oh, don’t carry a nasty weapon to protect yourself from violent paxholes, but carry your nasty fake-ass loose-fitting poly-cotton mask so you can pretend to protect yourself from that diseased paxhole who’s breathing on your neck!!”_
> ...


LMAO!!!


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Yeah, but they've got a Trump supporter running a bunch of incompetents in a so called "audit" in Arizona. Any wonder what results he's getting paid to come up with?
> 
> And then, of course, there's Trump himself. He says he's going to be "re-instated" as President later this year. That is, if he's not institutionalized for his increasing mental illness before then.
> 
> ...


YAAAWWWNNN!!


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Yeah, but they've got a Trump supporter running a bunch of incompetents in a so called "audit" in Arizona. Any wonder what results he's getting paid to come up with?
> 
> And then, of course, there's Trump himself. He says he's going to be "re-instated" as President later this year. That is, if he's not institutionalized for his increasing mental illness before then.
> 
> ...


Leave it to the chick's or feminists to still be complaining about Trump!


----------



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

These are the charts that I would like to see more of. You can see that there were excess deaths (more than the upper bound). About 300K more for the period in question.










Source: Excess Deaths Associated with COVID-19, by Age and ... Figure 1 (sidebar link)

Deaths at the national level is nothing but big data.

There are likely projections for 2021 2022 2023 deaths that were made in 2019. Namely before Covid reared its head. And there are upper thresholds and averages and lower thresholds for those figures. My hypothesis is that (but I haven't been able to find data to substantiate it), in large part (yes there are exceptions), any excess deaths we saw in 2020 are just deaths pulled forward that would have naturally occured in 2021/2022/2023 anyway. And if you were to compare the 2021/2022/2023 death projections made in 2019 to the actuals, we will actually fall below average, if not below the lower bound thresholds for 2021/2022/2023 set back in 2019.

But this thinking doesn't fit the media narrative, so it will never be reported on.

[NG]Owner


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

NGOwner said:


> My hypothesis is that (but I haven't been able to find data to substantiate it), in large part (yes there are exceptions), any excess deaths we saw in 2020 are just deaths pulled forward that would have naturally occured in 2021/2022/2023 anyway.


Isn't that the definition of something killing you? Making you die before you otherwise would?

So yeah, if the covid pandemic pulled those deaths forward by up to three years (using your number) then covid killed those individuals. Because otherwise, they would have lived up to three years longer.


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

Once they start losing money and riders they'll lose the masking decree.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Merc49 said:


> Once they start losing money and riders they'll lose the masking decree.


Once the Federal Government allows them to


Duh


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Amos69 said:


> Once the Federal Government allows them to
> 
> 
> Duh


What? Please explain.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> What? Please explain.


It is a CDC directive that on all public transportation, busses, cabs, trains planes and RIDE SHARE all riders and passengers wear a mask.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

mikes424 said:


> It is a CDC directive that on all public transportation, busses, cabs, trains planes and RIDE SHARE all riders and passengers wear a mask.


👌 thank you


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

NGOwner said:


> These are the charts that I would like to see more of. You can see that there were excess deaths (more than the upper bound). About 300K more for the period in question.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lies, damned lies and statistics.

So,
You wanna erase three years from your personal life span?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Judge and Jury said:


> Lies, damned lies and statistics.


Some people just make shit up.


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

I tell pax no mask we good

95 percent of my pax are not wearung

I’m fullyvac

no mask Uber can kiss my ass


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Saquan said:


> I tell pax no mask we good
> 
> 95 percent of my pax are not wearung
> 
> ...


They will also “ kiss you” good bye as soon as one paxs report you. Remember , we all free to choose but also responsible to the consequences of that choices .
My question to you is , why if you want to quit, so bad , just uninstall the driver app ?


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

UberPotomac said:


> They will also “ kiss you” good bye as soon as one paxs report you. Remember , we all free to choose but also responsible to the consequences of that choices .
> My question to you is , why if you want to quit, so bad , just uninstall the driver app ?


Who said I wanted to quit I love making money
I’m not wearing mask if pax and me ok with jt
They not gonna report they aren’t wearung one either
And Uber gives you three warnings on the mask


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Saquan said:


> Who said I wanted to quit I love making money
> I’m not wearing mask if pax and me ok with jt
> They not gonna report they aren’t wearung one either
> And Uber gives you three warnings on the mask


Good luck .You will need it


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

Don’t need luck


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Saquan said:


> Don’t need luck


Yes , you do . Paxs are extremely unpredictible in normal conditions and you are living a dream that you are calling the shoots . Your driving career is already on the last straw . Just waiting to hapen any day . Then cames the whining , and the “ why” , “UBER is so unfair “, but at that point nothing matters .

No one is a fan of masks but most drivers are smart enough to know that is a losing fight .
Not surprisingly when 40% of the country still debating te existance and gravity of COVID.

YES, you do need a lot of luck.


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

Nope I don’t stop crying


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Saquan said:


> And Uber gives you three warnings on the mask


Deactivation in 5 - 4 - 3 - ...


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Deactivation in 5 - 4 - 3 - ...


We obviously have a even worst virus after COVID and there is no vax to cure it .


----------



## The super uber (May 23, 2020)

Uberchampion said:


> I still don't understand what the big deal is about wearing a mask. Do people cry about civil liberties when they were told they have to wear a seatbelt or a motorcycle helmet? How about child seats?
> 
> The government restricts people in so many different ways, I don't know why they pick on this.


This is a big political move. The mask does not protect you. You need good nutrition in your body taking vitamin D and moving forward. The government has no idea as to the correct procedures to protect the society.


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

Everyone driving no masks


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

The super uber said:


> This is a big political move. The mask does not protect you. You need good nutrition in your body taking vitamin D and moving forward. The government has no idea as to the correct procedures to protect the society.


600k death for not taking vitamin D ?
Wooow. Like I said , no vax for denial.
Are we still debating this ? Even FOX news finally agreed.


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

Why did we get vaccinated to not wear damn masks

No masks

f uber


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Saquan said:


> No masks


please don't try to get on a plane, please.


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

SHalester said:


> please don't try to get on a plane, please.


What that got to do with my own car and I’m vacci ated

foh

no mask in my mfer car


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Saquan said:


> no mask in my mfer car


so, you don't follow the TOS you agreed to?

Make sure to include all this when you come here to whine you were deactivated 'for no reason', k?

btw, uber will follow what the Fed gov does with public transportation. That is why is matters. Clear?

ready plan B.


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

SHalester said:


> so, you don't follow the TOS you agreed to?
> 
> Make sure to include all this when you come here to whine you were deactivated 'for no reason', k?
> 
> ...


Simple if passenger comes in no mask I don’t mask up
If they wear I wear
Are you an idiot

everyone is doing this

I always 4.98 or higher four years strong
Use yiur brsin
I’m fully vac
Pax no mask me no mask period


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Saquan said:


> Simple if passenger comes in no mask I don’t mask up
> If they wear I wear
> Are you an idiot
> 
> everyone is doing this


so, you are not following the TOS you agreed to (many times). Got it. Please make sure to inform us when you are deactivated for 'no reason'. 

And, no; not everybody is doing 'this'. Try again, playing is free.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

In my market more drivers are NOT wearing a mask then are. Most PAX at this point are not wearing a mask, however most do have one with them just in case. Some drivers still look like they are wearing HAZMAT suites. One in particular also has a plastic partition in place.

Do what is right for you and be willing to pay the price for any repercussions.

As far as TOS go, I violate them in some way on every ride and will continue to violate them someway on every ride.

I wear my mask when a PAX is in the car and I wear a mask when I am dropping food off at Customers house. I don't make PAX wear masks, and I don't freak out when Customers come to the door without one.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> As far as TOS go, I violate them in some way on every ride and will continue to violate them someway on every ride.


now that could be true for a lot of drivers. But I kinda doubt you would land here with 'I was deactivated for no reason. So unfair I have a million rides/deliveries and 20 years in' new thread. 

Just takes one pax to do us in. Just one.


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

Exactly who cares most in my area are not following tos


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Saquan said:


> Exactly who cares a few most in my area are not following tos


you really need to be careful using the word 'most'. do you really think a pax who IS wearing a mask JUST because it is U/L policy is going to ignore a driver who isn't.

Yup, deactivated no reason, so unfair.


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

SHalester said:


> you really need to be careful using the word 'most'. do you really think a pax who IS wearing a mask JUST because it is U/L policy is going to ignore a driver who isn't.
> 
> Yup, deactivated no reason, so unfair.


Do you read???

if pax wears I wear
If no then no

eneryone doing this
Let’s move on
Vaccinated masks off


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Saquan said:


> eneryone doing this
> Let’s move on
> Vaccinated masks off


pfft. Most and everyone. You must mean just you and I wager you don't wear the mask unless the pax objects.

Curious: how would police if fully vaccinated? You really need to noodle these things through.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

rkozy said:


> Bill Gates has much more pressing issues in his personal life at the moment. I'm pretty sure keeping dibs on a bunch of Uber drivers is not high on Mr. Gates' to-do list. Now, or in the future.
> 
> I can appreciate somebody not wanting to get vaccinated because of the "preliminary" nature of this vaccine. It's a bit scary to have any substance injected into your veins, especially since this disease is relatively new to science. So, for people who are skittish about that, I completely understand the apprehension.
> 
> What I cannot buy is all this Q'Anon sci-fi bullshit about vaccines altering your DNA and making you vote straight-ticket Democrat once you get one. There isn't the slightest particle of evidence which suggests that outcome is even remotely possible. Trump admitted to getting the vaccine back in January. I don't see him changing shape, or suddenly backing Nancy Pelosi's agenda in the House.


Order 66 has not been given yet.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Saquan said:


> Simple if passenger comes in no mask I don’t mask up
> If they wear I wear


That works fine until one of them decides to rat you out to get a free trip.

All it takes is one photo.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

It will not come off in the Capital of Your Nation any time soon.










DC will require masks indoors for everyone older than 2 beginning July 31 - WTOP News


D.C. Mayor Muriel Bowser announced that masks will be required indoors in the District, regardless of vaccination status. The new mask order takes effect July 31 at 5 a.m.




wtop.com


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

Been doing it for months
No issues


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Saquan said:


> Been doing it for months
> No issues


...be proud you violate the TOS daily. Be. Very. Proud. You. Show. The. Man. Daily.

Now don't whine too much when you are zapped. We shall be here to remind you there was a reason.


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

SHalester said:


> ...be proud you violate the TOS daily. Be. Very. Proud. You. Show. The. Man. Daily.
> 
> Now don't whine too much when you are zapped. We shall be here to remind you there was a reason.


Stop crying
No one deactivsting


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Saquan said:


> Stop crying
> No one deactivsting


I won't be the one crying, whining here when you are deactivated due to a pax complaint. That would be your routine. just please, don't post you were deactivated for no reason.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

SHalester said:


> I won't be the one crying, whining here when you are deactivated due to a pax complaint. That would be your routine. just please, don't post you were deactivated for no reason.


Who’s crying just you

go away u clown
Did 42 rides last night made 525 I think two rides riders had masks so I wore on those
All good
Got a few numbers too

good night


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Saquan said:


> Did 42 rides last night made 525 I think two rides riders had masks so I wore on those


just so long as you have Plan B when a pax rats you out. And remember you can't say you were deactivated for no reason. We will know.

tata


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

Blah


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

_"When do you think uber will remove its mask mandate?"_

Never. The masks are forever.

And just like that the global surveillance network is rendered ineffective and pointless. Thank you for making us wear masks and giving us back our anonymity, global elite. You wacky and wonderful baby-eating reptilians are truly the savior of mankind.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

When will Uber no longer require masks ?

*When politicians collectively remove their heads from their asses.*

3 months ago we had thousands of daily cases in my market, almost 1,000 peeps in the hospital, and and a couple of hundred in the ICU. 15% of our available hospital beds were tied up with the chinese virus.

*We had been wearing masks for the preceeding 12 months.*

Today we have less than 90 peeps in the hospital and 22 in the ICU in our entire state.

The vaccination works. Masks and lockdowns do not.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> When will Uber no longer require masks ?
> 
> When politicians collectively remove their heads from their asses.
> 
> ...


But but but the cases in Florida says different... Vaccinated still getting it and spreading it... Vacations works as well as masks and lockdown....

CDC does one thing says another
Doctors say one thing scientist say another

Whether you wear a mask you're vaccinated or you believe in home therapy to cure this or deter this virus, the entire world is out of order.
You're out of order!
I'm out of order!

Dogs making love to cats!

Oh look....... A pebble.!


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

But with all this crap going on with the mask vaccinations point the finger at this that and the other, there's one thing that we all can do to help better this world.

Spay and neuter your pets.


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

26 rides tonight not one rider wanted or had s mask
Most common commrent
Im
Vaccinated

othercomment
You don’t need wear s mask


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

Enough with the whiners
You can’t be making money enforcing the mask policy


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

F the mark

13 rides already zero rides with mask ny passengers


----------



## AFreeAmerica (Sep 21, 2021)

I encourage all riders to give one star ratings and NO tip to all Mask Nazis. Go woke, go broke. Leftist drivers get off on power trips. It is time to fight back. Vote with your money. Oh, you want me to a wear a mask? Ok. There's goes your tip and ratings though. Freedom is worth fighting for.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

AFreeAmerica said:


> I encourage all riders to give one star ratings and NO tip to all Mask Nazis. Go woke, go broke. Leftist drivers get off on power trips. It is time to fight back. Vote with your money. Oh, you want me to a wear a mask? Ok. There's goes your tip and ratings though. Freedom is worth fighting for.


Probably the same rider that will call Uber to say my driver did not have a mask on so you get the ride for free. Don't punish the driver take your campaign to Social Media if you are not happt with the policy.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

AFreeAmerica said:


> I encourage all riders to give one star ratings and NO tip to all Mask Nazis. Go woke, go broke. Leftist drivers get off on power trips. It is time to fight back. Vote with your money. Oh, you want me to a wear a mask? Ok. There's goes your tip and ratings though. Freedom is worth fighting for.


Screw you, we don't make the rules, Uber does. Drivers not following the policy are subject to deactivation. Do you want US to lose our income because YOU don't like the policy that WE have no control over? POUND SAND


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Bring back the pools!!!!!


NO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

So I'm a late joiner. What made pools bad? or good? how do pools operate?


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Nythain said:


> So I'm a late joiner. What made pools bad? or good? how do pools operate?


Imagine 4 strangers being picked up at 4 different locations and being taken to four different destinations. Every person wants to be dropped off first. Everyone is always late. All four people will fight with one another. And Uber charges them less than X rates.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

2023


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Nythain said:


> So I'm a late joiner. What made pools bad? or good? how do pools operate?


Lullz 

It's often bus people choosing up in your back seat.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> Lullz
> 
> It's often bus people choosing up in your back seat.


Wait some members loved Pools, they were moving all day long with constant rides. 

Pool was never an option in my market, guess that is an advantage of a slow market.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Wait some members loved Pools, they were moving all day long with constant rides.
> 
> Pool was never an option in my market, guess that is an advantage of a slow market.


Lot's of people (most) are dumber than a box of rocks.


Don't you read UP too?


----------

